# 190 NSW nomination application form



## Pedagogue (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi,

I have been invited to a apply for NSW nomination for subclass 190 VISA. The application can only be accessed a limited number of times and could be only be submitted in one session only.

I would like to know the exhaustive document checklist which I should have prepared before filling the online application form. The NSW website gives the following list of required documents:


Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

But the last point in the list above is not concrete enough. Please can someone point out what further documents should I be submitting to suffice the last point?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## danieldavies (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Pedagogue, 

I think the point is quite clear. You get points for: age, english language, qualifications, nominated occupation, state nomination, etc. 

Age - your evidence to support this is obviously your passport.
Language - the certificate you have.
Education & qualifications - work references to prove years of experience, certificates and diplomas. Skills assessment is included here.

I think you should've understood what I am trying to say by now. For whatever factor/feature you gain points - you must be able to prove it (provide evidence).

Hope this helps.

Regards and best of luck!


----------



## Pedagogue (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Danieldavies,

Thanks for the reply. So to justify my claims, I have come up with the following documents:

Age - Passport
English language ability - IELTS
Level of eduction
BS Degree certificate
BS Transcript​Years of experience in nomination occupation
Resume
Work experience letters
Skills assessment result​
Please let me know if I am missing any. Thanks!


----------



## danieldavies (Apr 6, 2016)

Pegagogue,

I am not a visa expert and was just trying to explain what does the last point mean. You know how many points you are given for each factor so you should be able to calculate if you are missing something.

Once again, the last point there doesn't require you to provide any further documents than those you already have. It just notifies that you must be able to provide evidence for each thing you gain points for.


----------



## Pedagogue (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## jaysabir (Aug 17, 2015)

Please share if you received the invitation to apply for visa after you submitted the nomination form? how long it took to get the invite?


----------



## Pedagogue (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes by the grace of Allah, I have been invited to apply for VISA. It took around 15 days after payment to receive NSW approval.


----------



## shuvo3000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats! Can I know under which SOL code did u apply?


----------



## Pedagogue (Apr 6, 2016)

261313


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

hi all,

nowadays, where I can find the 190 NSW checklist? as I can't find it in the DIBP website.

Many thankss


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Melodies7788 said:


> hi all,
> 
> nowadays, where I can find the 190 NSW checklist? as I can't find it in the DIBP website.
> 
> Many thankss


ermmm, on the NSW site?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Do we have to apply separately for NSW state sponsorship after EOI or NSW directly selects candidate from EOI ?


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

I think directly they will select from EOI...


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

Pedagogue said:


> Hi Danieldavies,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So to justify my claims, I have come up with the following documents:
> 
> ...


Dear Pedagogue,

1. I am in the same boat you were back in April. I have also been invited for 190 today. I found the same checklist. In fact, I found the same checklist of documents and wanted to confirm if that's what all you submitted for NSW Nomination? 

2. I wondered the list didn't explicitly say anything about following documents and wanted to confirm whether or not you submitted or were asked to submit at some later point during processing of the nomination OR recommend to submit any of the following documents:

a. Pay slips
b. Job Contract
c. Bank Statement
d. Police Clearance Certificate
e. Medical Tests
f. Birth Certificate
g. National Identify Card
h. Family Tree / Family Detailed Certificate

3. If by any chance such documents are required at later stage (VISA APPLICATION), please clarify the same as well.

It's little urgent, I don't have much time to respond. If I don't require any aforementioned documents a-h then I think I would file my case immediately. I am awaiting to hear from you.


----------



## karan19 (Mar 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> Dear Pedagogue,
> 
> 1. I am in the same boat you were back in April. I have also been invited for 190 today. I found the same checklist. In fact, I found the same checklist of documents and wanted to confirm if that's what all you submitted for NSW Nomination?
> 
> ...


Hi Adahmed ,

Can you please let me know the following:
-How much was your points with and without state sponsorship.
- When did you submitted EOI and After submitting when did you get NSW sponsorship.
- At what stage you need the above mentioned documents.

Thanks,
Karan


----------

